# Preferred Nationals? (Not a national bashing thread)



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

I am looking to expand and add a new national(s) client. And I was wondering if anyone had any they would recommend.
I know after reading a lot of the threads, most everyone hates the national companies. Personally I can't stand Safeguard (who can). But I'm curious which nationals do you guys prefer to work with? There has to be someone with something positive to say, or at least someone that has found a national company they could tolerate long enough in order to build a profitable business. Any thoughts or recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

You have to try them for yourself and find a good fit for you. Plenty out there that hated AMS and Lee Mertens, and for good reason if what they report is true. I worked for AMS for 5 years with no issues whatsoever and great negotiated pay rates.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

National Field Representatives out of NH.
http://www.nfronline.com/index.html

Integrated Mortgage Solutions out of TX.
Was good to me when they had work in my area.
http://www.imstoday.net/site/Home/Main.aspx

CooperCity West out of GA or CT
Was good until my Coordinator left.
http://www.cooperciti.com/index.php


----------



## Maxwell10/4 (Apr 17, 2015)

NAPA (National Asset Protection Agency) our of TAMPA. They send me ALL sorts of work, their pay is great (scaling grass cut fees) I get $20/cy on exterior debris in my area, just had an initial grass cut where I hauled away 7 black bags of leaves and they called it 7 cyd. 140.00 USD for 7 bags of leaves. and their are five other jobs pending similar to this one. 

Their staff is great and I really enjoy working with them. Pay takes about 3 weeks and they ALWAYS work with you on trip charges and streamlining bids.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Really? Newbie comes here, makes two posts, no Introduction, and wants to know who the Best National is without bashing? :icon_rolleyes: 

Have you used the search function? :no:

How many hours have you spent reading here? :thumbsup:

Do you know who's opinion on here you can actually trust? :huh:

I'd thank Rich R for his post. :thumbsup:


----------



## SANTYY30 (May 1, 2015)

richr said:


> national field representatives out of nh.
> http://www.nfronline.com/index.html
> 
> integrated mortgage solutions out of tx.
> ...


working for nfr right now they ar great love them , great customer service, lovely ladies, plenty of work


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

SANTYY30 said:


> working for nfr right now they ar great love them , great customer service, lovely ladies, plenty of work


We aren't ALL ladies at NFR! lol


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

RichR said:


> National Field Representatives out of NH.
> http://www.nfronline.com/index.html
> 
> Integrated Mortgage Solutions out of TX.
> ...


I have heard good things about NFR, but I believe IMS is a Regional, not a National...could be wrong. IMS was also good to work, not as intense on the phone or emails as other companies.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

AaronMcKeehan said:


> I have heard good things about NFR, but I believe IMS is a Regional, not a National...could be wrong. IMS was also good to work, not as intense on the phone or emails as other companies.


Possibly on IMS, but they didn't act or pay like one. I do know there are two companies with "Integrated" in the name and the other one does not have much positive press about them.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Could someone give me the winning lotto numbers?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RichR said:


> Possibly on IMS, but they didn't act or pay like one. I do know there are two companies with "Integrated" in the name and the other one does not have much positive press about them.



IMS out of Muncie is a regional that hands out MCS work. To suckers who apparently aren't smart enough or are to lazy to fill out the MCS vendor packet. 

IMS out of Texas is a pretty good company that does mostly Halo Mortgage work and the properties are usually pretty busted out. They are easy to work with and pay very promptly. Some of their rates are a little low and some standard. I don't know how much volume they have.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone. It's hard to tell what you are going to get with a lot of these companies, other than the bigger ones that have been around a while. Like a couple I've signed on with and dropped that were regional companies claiming to be nationals.

I filled out the app for NFR, I worked for them previously through a regional and they still paid pretty well in that situation (mainly because of Wells Fargo BATFs).
I'll look into IMS also. 
Right now I work with MCS, USBest, and Safeguard. Trying to get away from Safeguard ASAP, and USBest if I can find a good alternate (they pay pretty quickly, but they don't have a lot of volume and pay is pretty low since most of their work I've seen in my area comes from 5 Bros). I also get work from FAS but for some reason they only send me work in Oklahoma (which I don't cover).


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TexasP&P said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. It's hard to tell what you are going to get with a lot of these companies, other than the bigger ones that have been around a while. Like a couple I've signed on with and dropped that were regional companies claiming to be nationals.
> 
> I filled out the app for NFR, I worked for them previously through a regional and they still paid pretty well in that situation (mainly because of Wells Fargo BATFs).
> I'll look into IMS also.
> Right now I work with MCS, USBest, and Safeguard. Trying to get away from Safeguard ASAP, and USBest if I can find a good alternate (they pay pretty quickly, but they don't have a lot of volume and pay is pretty low since most of their work I've seen in my area comes from 5 Bros). I also get work from FAS but for some reason they only send me work in Oklahoma (which I don't cover).


The real answer is they all suck some more than others. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> The real answer is all *furnaces* suck some more than others. :thumbsup:


FIFY

The same answer my high school buddie's dad used to say. He ran an HVAC biz.


----------

